# Kontakt 6 Player: Initial Slow Load to RAM



## CPughMusic (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi all,

I've recently had a PC custom built for me with the following specs:

*Intel Core i7 8700K
Auros Z390 Pro motherboard
32GB Corsair vengeance pro 3000Mhz
Hyper Evo 212 CPU Cooler
Palit Jetstream GTX 1070 Graphics card
Samsung 500GB 970 evo plus NVME
2X Kingston 960 GB SSD
Windows 10 Pro*

Unfortunately I'm having an issue with Kontakt 6 player that I did not have with my previous PC. Whenever I start my PC and load Kontakt (standalone) it takes an unusually long time (up to 1 minute) for the program to load. Furthermore, when I load any of my sample libraries (especially The Grandeur or The Maverick) into RAM for the first time they again take an unusually long time for the size of the instrument (about 120MB). Once they are loaded into RAM they load very quickly. My sample libraries are contained on one of my 1TB SSDs

I have tried batch re-save and made sure that my folders containing Kontakt and my sample libraries have been excluded from Windows Defender. I have also turned off indexing on my SSDs.

I have been talking to NI and they seem to think it is something to do with my PC settings. They have now said it is out with their expertise.

My load times are not awful, but it just seems odd that my new custom build is slower at loading to RAM than my 5 year old Hewlett Packard.

Can anyone please help me??


----------



## CPughMusic (Nov 14, 2019)

@EvilDragon Hey man, have you ever seen an issue similar to the one I am having? It's like my new PC is underperforming for some reason.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 14, 2019)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## zigzag (Nov 18, 2019)

Open task manager and check, if there are any unusual spikes in CPU or disk usage, while loading Kontakt. (In the _Processes _tab sort once by _CPU _and once by _Disk _usage, and monitor peak processes each time while loading Kontakt and libs). I once had a stuck windows update, that was hogging system resources.
Make sure you have latest drivers for your motherboard https://www.aorus.com/Z390-AORUS-PRO-rev-10#pd_download
Try resting Kontakt to default settings. Rename _Kontakt _folder to _KontaktOld _in C:\Users\_username_\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\ (you can rename it back after you are done testing, to restore you settings)
Try temporarily disabling Windows Defender realtime protection, just in case.
Did you have lower instrument preload size set in Kontakt on the old PC?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 18, 2019)

Add an exception to your antivirus - a common issue!


----------



## CPughMusic (Nov 18, 2019)

zigzag said:


> Open task manager and check, if there are any unusual spikes in CPU or disk usage, while loading Kontakt. (In the _Processes _tab sort once by _CPU _and once by _Disk _usage, and monitor peak processes each time while loading Kontakt and libs). I once had a stuck windows update, that was hogging system resources.
> Make sure you have latest drivers for your motherboard https://www.aorus.com/Z390-AORUS-PRO-rev-10#pd_download
> Try resting Kontakt to default settings. Rename _Kontakt _folder to _KontaktOld _in C:\Users\_username_\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\ (you can rename it back after you are done testing, to restore you settings)
> Try temporarily disabling Windows Defender realtime protection, just in case.
> Did you have lower instrument preload size set in Kontakt on the old PC?


Thanks for reply Zigzag. I'll try your suggestions. How do you set preload size in Kontakt?


----------



## CPughMusic (Nov 18, 2019)

ScoringFilm said:


> Add an exception to your antivirus - a common issue!


Hi ScoringFilm. I've got exceptions for my sample library drives. Do I need an exception for the Kontakt program itself? Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 18, 2019)

CPughMusic said:


> Do I need an exception for the Kontakt program itself?



It doesn't hurt. Both the standalone (exe) and plugin (dll).


----------



## zigzag (Nov 18, 2019)

CPughMusic said:


> Thanks for reply Zigzag. I'll try your suggestions. How do you set preload size in Kontakt?


File->Options->Memory. There's a checkbox to "_Override Instrument's preload size_" and a slider to adjust the size in KB. By default it's set to off (60 KB). However, this won't affect the startup time of the Kontakt itself, but only instruments load time and the amount of RAM used. I suggest that you set it to the same setting as you had on the old PC, while testing, to get comparable results between machines.


----------

